# Box built



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

Anyone kno of a few decent places in the east Texas///shrevport area that build nice boxes for a reasonable price...I just order 6 kicker speakers an a kicker marine 400watt amp just need someone to build a nice sleek box for my brute


----------



## Jsmith05brute (Apr 5, 2012)

if your close to tyler try cruiser audio


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm n longview


----------

